# Looking for information on shipyards and British-built paddle steamers



## Principe_Perfeito (Aug 21, 2005)

Hello to all.

I'm currently helping a friend writing a article on the ferries operated by our national railroad company, CP - Caminhos de Ferros Portugueses, on the Barreiro-Lisboa.
Several of the early ferries were paddle steamers were built in England, from several lesser-knowned yards, so I was hoping that someone could help gather information or provide me with the appropriate contacts in order to look in the right places.
Unfortunately information is unavailable within the company archives, so I thank any help provided.

The first paddle steamers specifically built for the Barreiro-Lisboa route were delivered in the last quarter of the XIXth century.

If anyone has a list of the ships built on the years mentioned below and more information about the years please let me know.

This is a table with information available in the late 1920's but the names provided here are not the originals, when built they had names of the Portuguese Royal Family but that changed in 1910 with the Republican Revolution.

ALGARVE Orchard Yard Blackwell 1887
DOURO Thames Iron Works 1890
EXTREMADURA Gourlay Bros 1900

If anyone has information on small paddle ferries built for Portuguese owned companies before the 1880's, please also let me know, there is little information compiled on the paddlers built for passenger service on the Tagus River before the 1880's.

Best regards from Lisbon,
Paulo Mestre


----------



## jim barnes (Dec 7, 2005)

Welcome Principe good place for information and comradeship welcome aboard (Hippy) 

"To the sea to the sea"
muppets (Fly)


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

You could try the person who runs this site:

http://freespace.virgin.net/tom.lee/index.htm

It seems to be mainly British, but he might have some friends with the info you need.


----------



## Principe_Perfeito (Aug 21, 2005)

Hello Clockman.

Thank you for the tip.
I will send them a email and try to see if they can assist us in our research.

Best regards from Lisbon,
Paulo Mestre



Clockman said:


> You could try the person who runs this site:
> 
> http://freespace.virgin.net/tom.lee/index.htm
> 
> It seems to be mainly British, but he might have some friends with the info you need.


----------

